# Snow blower has trouble going forward...



## Snowman72 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a Snow chief 8hp 25 inch snow blower..it has 6 forward speeds..and 2 reverse
the reverse speeds work great..however the forward speeds work...but not well. I have to do more pushing when blowing snow, than I should have to. IS there a adjustment that has to be made, or what can i do to get this working better?


Thanks for any help


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

I dont know much about that snowblower maybe a belt or belt tensioner adjustment?


----------



## Snowman72 (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't either...I will have to wait for the White death to stop, and go out and take a closer look at it. thanks for the reply.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*



Snowman72;682703 said:


> I have a Snow chief 8hp 25 inch snow blower..it has 6 forward speeds..and 2 reverse
> the reverse speeds work great..however the forward speeds work...but not well. I have to do more pushing when blowing snow, than I should have to. IS there a adjustment that has to be made, or what can i do to get this working better?
> 
> Thanks for any help


needs a new belt probably

If its the one I think it is(just like the troy built blowers) there is a belt behind the shroud by the motor and its a spring tension/pressure fit with no adjustment and the reverse has a constant speed pulley or two running in reverse. The fix is a new belt with these units as the transmission has no adjustment.


----------



## Snowman72 (Dec 19, 2008)

It has a friction plate..here is a picture of it while in 1st gear postion...does it look like it needs adjusting?


----------



## Dodge2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Which gear do you have the most trouble in? It looks to that the drive wheel is a little close to the centre of the friction wheel(I had the same problem on my Murray snowblower). What you want to do is have first gear about 3/4" to 1" away from centre. The way i adjusted mine was on the bar that leads from the gear selector to the drive wheel.I hope this helps you.


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Also - check the shoes*

Make sure you have shoes on the sides for the blower to ride on the asphalt on.

I had the same problem, and realized that the shoes were adjusted all the way up, and the front surface of the scoop was scraping the driveway all the time. Adjusted the shoes down (i.e., raising the snowblower) so it's about 1/4-3/8" off the ground.


----------

